# 200sx se on Ebay



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Car is kinda iffy, but sweet interior.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4507059752&category=6395


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

hmmmm. it needs to all be one color, IMO. The outside that is. I like the interior


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I could name about a million things I would remove, First is by far the huge ugly wing! But the interrior is alright, 

I agree that the car really needs to be one color!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well for one its not an se-r......but it has a turbo so thats ok. second that wing is truly and utterly redickulus! next the tv in the trunk........wtf who the hell needs a tv in the trunk, next that tv facing forward.....? ok the white and black just makes it look like hedidnt want to paint the kit so he just tryed to "play that off" ...the giant tach need i say more? i could keep going and going.........get a stock one and start from there you would need to do more to that car to make it looks non rice than you would need to do to a stock car! jesus


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bahahahahahah OK this just shows he has no idea what has been done to the car and he just slapped down some money 

"-Blow Off Valves," 
"-Power Inter-cooler, "
"-Converted Automatic Transmission to 4 Speed Manual Transmission (4 speed? (hmm never knew they made them for the b14) 
-Customized Speaker Box In The Back Seat With 2 12" Sub Whoopers And Amplifier (whoopers eh?), 2 5.7" Monitors Mounted In The Back Seat "
"-1 5.7" Monitor Mounted In The Trunk, Play Station 2 With Monitor Mounted In The Back Seat (all three monitors are completely useless.........it doesn't even have a back seat! Why do you need 2 back there!)"









My favorite! Why............why do you want 2 fire extinguishers molded into the back? lets see if you need an extinguisher don't you need to get to them rather quickly?


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Ehh....the interior is nice, and he's obviously put a lot of work into it, but it's not my style. 

Also, the Playstation 2 thing in the car was old even before Fast & the Furious came out. 

I like the color choices, but I would have gone a little more subtle on some of the accessories. 

Oh yeah, and the wing is silly. Drop that and the car's value goes up immediately, I think.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Pete....IT'S A SHOW CAR!! Half of the crap in cars DON'T need to be there. Obviously it's there for show. AND...if you want to get _somehwhat_ technical...it IS an se-r, since it has an SR20 in it. Look at the pictures again......that's an SR20 in the engine pictures...WITH a Turbo. So, actually, it has show AND go.

Not my style with the two-toned paint....but DAMN...hell of a car.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....look at the appraisal pics. why did he block out the value, and how much its appraised for? hmmm.....kind of shady.....i would think a higher value would mean the car is actually worth something?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....look at the appraisal pics. why did he block out the value, and how much its appraised for? hmmm.....kind of shady.....i would think a higher value would mean the car is actually worth something?


Orginality: 2, hahahahahaha! And yeah, sees kinda shady that he blocked off the appraised value. Maybe the appraiser doesn't share the owner's love of rice.


EDIT: It would have made more sense to put two bottles of N2O where the extinguishers are, even if it is a show car. Look at other show cars, the extinguisher is chrome and sitting within reach of the driver, the Nitrous is where his extinguishers are.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Pete....IT'S A SHOW CAR!! Half of the crap in cars DON'T need to be there. Obviously it's there for show. AND...if you want to get _somehwhat_ technical...it IS an se-r, since it has an SR20 in it. Look at the pictures again......that's an SR20 in the engine pictures...WITH a Turbo. So, actually, it has show AND go.
> 
> Not my style with the two-toned paint....but DAMN...hell of a car.


well i was going with that it didn't come as an se-r on account od it not having rear dick brakes......... im not a fan im pretty sure i can say that. i think its pretty weak, and i very large sum of money was waisted on half of the stuff in it. thats just my OPINION and thats all it is...........if someone dosent like my opinion.......ignore it



bII said:


> EDIT: It would have made more sense to put two bottles of N2O where the extinguishers are, even if it is a show car. Look at other show cars, the extinguisher is chrome and sitting within reach of the driver, the Nitrous is where his extinguishers are.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> account od it not having rear dick brakes


damn not having rear di*C*k breaks


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I think its alright..I would get rid of the wing though, and paint the body kit to match the car instead of having black and white..just doesnt look finished. Funny that this guy didnt show how much his car was appraised for..something shady.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

too much crap on it for me. What front bumper is that?


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Kombat I believe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> Kombat I believe


you are correct ! :thumbup:


----------

